# Is this something to really be concerned about or no? (maybe TMI)



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, so I keep getting the brush-off about this but it's still bugging me.
Be warned, this may be TMI, but...
We're TTC, have been for approx 6 months, I think... It has only been 4 real cycles, though, that we've really tried... I am on my 7th charted cycle.
My LP is short- 9 to 10 days.
I'm concerned that something is wonky with me. I used to have nice, short, not-too-heavy AF that came, cramped, and then went away again by the 4th day.
Then DD came along, no PP AF for not-quite 9 months. I had a c/s, not sure if that's related or not.
Now I'm having 7 day-long bleed-a-thons that involve big clots. I'm tired, sore, cranky, and I feel like I am bleeding WAY more than I should be.

My mom's a CNM, told me that hers have always been long and really heavy, what I describe is really "normal" for her. But it's not normal for ME and I don't like it.
I started seeing a naturopath and an acupuncturist that work together. I will likely only meet with the naturopath a few times because visits with her are EXPEN$IVE. The acupuncturist is only charging me $45 a visit, but she wants me to "ideally" visit every week. I can't afford that, but I can maybe swing every other week, as long as this doesn't go on too long.

Both the naturopath and acupuncturist told me something is out of balance, but not sure what yet... But they also tell me that the clots and stuff is not a big deal.

I'm not talking about small clots, here. I'm talking about big, fifty-cent-piece sized clots that I FEEL before they come out... I just get a HUGE gush and I feel almost like I'm peeing my pants except I can tell it's not pee 'cause it's coming out of the wrong place and my bladder isn't involved... So I run to the bathroom, and inevitably, some scarily-large chunk falls to the bottom of the toilet. Then I get really bad cramps, want to cry, and curl up in a ball on the sofa or the bed... but I have to be careful or I'll leak all over the place.

This morning I WAS thinking that it seems to have gotten better somewhat since the acupuncture began-- the first couple of days weren't too bad or heavy, I didn't have any breakthrough leaking, and it sort of felt under control, until about half an hour ago when I started noticing the flow get WAY more profuse and lumpy and I don't know how many pads I'd have gone through if I hadn't ran to the bathroom four or five times for big clots. They weren't too bad at first, but this last time, lo and behold it's another one of those massive fifty-cent piece sized ones again.

I've tried consulting Dr. Google and nothing. I can't find any information about if a short LP with heavy clotty AF are related to thyroid problems or not, but I did get my TSH tested a few months ago and it came back at 1.45, so I thought that that probably isn't the problem... But then the naturopath told me it could still be related... She gave me a list of labs to get.

I am so confused. I'm worried, but I feel like I'm being brushed off, partly because the naturopath needs me to get the labs through someone else (because my insurance won't pay her) so I have to convince the clueless family practice doc I have that I really do want these tests and I am not a kook for wanting them.

I am pretty well convinced that something's wrong, and maybe whatever's wrong is affecting our ability to conceive, but... then again..
Am I just freaking out for nothing? Am I just psyching myself out?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

The cramps are caused by the clots... so just focus on the clots.

Personally I have normally 3 day long light/medium cycles but I do get cycles (when theres no risk whatsoever of pregnancy) that sound an aweful lot like yours. Especially with the "peeing" gush.

From what I'm reading if you get this constantly, you may want to see an OB/GYN about it. You should be concerned of any clots larger than quarter-size and any OB/GYN would be concerned of it as well.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Something that I highly recommend, is Utrphin PMG. It supports Uterine health in a very big way.
You can order it on Amazon, 90 tabs for $15.
Check it out.


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

those clots sound rather large. i would go and see a obgyn.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

See, that's what I thought, but wouldn't a valid alternative to an OBGYN be to see a midwife? They're supposed to do well-woman care too, right?

And if so, is the fact that both my mom the CNM (who's been one for well over 10 years) and the naturopath (who is also a licensed midwife) both seem to not be concerned indicative that even if an OBGYN was concerned, it's really just analogous to an OB being concerned about, say, a "failed" GTT?

See that's what I'm trying to decide. Is it for really real that I should be concerned even though they're not? Do I want to spend the money on the OBGYN visits for them to basically tell me there's nothing wrong, or, worse, to freak out on me and tell me I need surgery or a d&c even if I really don't? How will I tell the difference?

You see my dilemma?


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
The cramps are caused by the clots... so just focus on the clots.

Personally I have normally 3 day long light/medium cycles but I do get cycles (when theres no risk whatsoever of pregnancy) that sound an aweful lot like yours. Especially with the "peeing" gush.

From what I'm reading if you get this constantly, you may want to see an OB/GYN about it. You should be concerned of any clots larger than quarter-size and any OB/GYN would be concerned of it as well.

Yeah, I know the cramps are from the clots, they just hurt and freak me out b/c I'm so not used to cramps that bad. Logically the cramps aren't worrisome; it really is the clots that worry me more than anything else.

A question though, is what do you mean by "get this constantly"? Constantly throughout my whole cycle, no. When I'm menstruating, it's a several-times-daily occurrence with the clots, not all day long, but maybe once or twice the first couple days, then three or four times in the next couple.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

My cycles are similar: long, quite heavy, clots, etc. The clots aren't necessarily a concern, as they relate to how quickly the lining breaks down and leaves your body. Here is a really helpful article that explains more.


----------



## ell (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd be seeing a doc, whether it's a family doc or OBGYN. That pattern can be regular for people but it sounds like it's not regular for *you* so it really should be investigated.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Um yes, that isn't normal, and esp. if it isn't normal for you. Could it be Endrometriousis? (sp?) Sounds like it could be?


----------



## Leena000 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saimeiyu* 
Ok, so I keep getting the brush-off about this but it's still bugging me.
Be warned, this may be TMI, but...
We're TTC, have been for approx 6 months, I think... It has only been 4 real cycles, though, that we've really tried... I am on my 7th charted cycle.
My LP is short- 9 to 10 days.
I'm concerned that something is wonky with me. I used to have nice, short, not-too-heavy AF that came, cramped, and then went away again by the 4th day.
Then DD came along, no PP AF for not-quite 9 months. I had a c/s, not sure if that's related or not.
Now I'm having 7 day-long bleed-a-thons that involve big clots. I'm tired, sore, cranky, and I feel like I am bleeding WAY more than I should be.

My mom's a CNM, told me that hers have always been long and really heavy, what I describe is really "normal" for her. But it's not normal for ME and I don't like it.
I started seeing a naturopath and an acupuncturist that work together. I will likely only meet with the naturopath a few times because visits with her are EXPEN$IVE. The acupuncturist is only charging me $45 a visit, but she wants me to "ideally" visit every week. I can't afford that, but I can maybe swing every other week, as long as this doesn't go on too long.

Both the naturopath and acupuncturist told me something is out of balance, but not sure what yet... But they also tell me that the clots and stuff is not a big deal.

I'm not talking about small clots, here. I'm talking about big, fifty-cent-piece sized clots that I FEEL before they come out... I just get a HUGE gush and I feel almost like I'm peeing my pants except I can tell it's not pee 'cause it's coming out of the wrong place and my bladder isn't involved... So I run to the bathroom, and inevitably, some scarily-large chunk falls to the bottom of the toilet. Then I get really bad cramps, want to cry, and curl up in a ball on the sofa or the bed... but I have to be careful or I'll leak all over the place.

This morning I WAS thinking that it seems to have gotten better somewhat since the acupuncture began-- the first couple of days weren't too bad or heavy, I didn't have any breakthrough leaking, and it sort of felt under control, until about half an hour ago when I started noticing the flow get WAY more profuse and lumpy and I don't know how many pads I'd have gone through if I hadn't ran to the bathroom four or five times for big clots. They weren't too bad at first, but this last time, lo and behold it's another one of those massive fifty-cent piece sized ones again.

I've tried consulting Dr. Google and nothing. I can't find any information about if a short LP with heavy clotty AF are related to thyroid problems or not, but I did get my TSH tested a few months ago and it came back at 1.45, so I thought that that probably isn't the problem... But then the naturopath told me it could still be related... She gave me a list of labs to get.

I am so confused. I'm worried, but I feel like I'm being brushed off, partly because the naturopath needs me to get the labs through someone else (because my insurance won't pay her) so I have to convince the clueless family practice doc I have that I really do want these tests and I am not a kook for wanting them.

I am pretty well convinced that something's wrong, and maybe whatever's wrong is affecting our ability to conceive, but... then again..
Am I just freaking out for nothing? Am I just psyching myself out?

Endrometriousis is what first came to mind when reading your post...

I had an implanon for just under 2 years and for most of the time i had no bleeding (if i did it was just spotting). When i had the implanon removed and my period came back it was heavy, dark, and i had large clots like your talking about. When i went to the toilet due to the gushing feeling your talking about the blood in the bowl wouldnt actually mix with the water and pool on the bottom (and there was alot!!!) and i could actually smell the iron blood smell in the bathroom - i was pretty worried as it was the same every period. DH and I had been TTC for 4 months and a week ago i got my BFP!!







: ^_^ - I share so you might feel some hope?!







(My periods were never like this before)

Make sure you have your iron supplys up! Heavy bleeding can cause Anemia which would cause a whole heap of symptoms on its own (like being very tired! )

Hope it all works out ((((hugs)))))

((((((hugs))))))


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I third the endo "internet diagnosis"









I had a c section as well, but luckily did not end up with endo. However I do know it's a fairly common side effect that isn't really explained properly before or afterward by the docs.

I really would be suspect of endometriosis and talk to your doctor about it. It's not difficult to diagnose if the suspicion is there, and a diagnosis is made there are things that can be done to alleviate the symptoms somewhat. Sometimes, after a subsequent pregnancy, endo can be greatly reduced as well









*HUGE hugs to you mama* XXX


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you find a traditional chinese medicine provider who specializes in fertility? TCM is concerned about lots of things including flow, clots etc... In TCM the clots might represent stagnation and they can prescribe the correct herbs for you to balance out your system, get things moving, and alleviate the problems you are having. They can also help you get your LP where it needs to be instead of 9-10 days. I know a number of women who feel they would have never gotten pregnant without TCM. Me included.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
Can you find a traditional chinese medicine provider who specializes in fertility? TCM is concerned about lots of things including flow, clots etc... In TCM the clots might represent stagnation and they can prescribe the correct herbs for you to balance out your system, get things moving, and alleviate the problems you are having. They can also help you get your LP where it needs to be instead of 9-10 days. I know a number of women who feel they would have never gotten pregnant without TCM. Me included.

I am seeing an acupuncturist who does fertility stuff. I like her, but she has some limits I don't like too much. She refuses to give me any herbs b/c I am still breastfeeding my DD, but I KNOW some of the herbs she's talking about are safe to take while breastfeeding. I am also sure that the bfing isn't the cause of the weird problems. She's really kind of pushing me to wean in general, anyhow, though, and that bugs me.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I had some periods like that after my second baby. I had a cyst on my ovary and when the cyst went away my periods returned to normal, it was no big deal just something I had to wait out.
How many cycles have been like this?


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

So far I've had 6 cycles like this. I'm on my 7th cycle; 5th charted. But b/c of how long they are (38-42 days lately) that encompasses about 10 months.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

So, just in case someone else gets problems like this... I found out that my problem isn't endo. It's that I'm hypothyroid.


----------

